# Golf V5 with very bad paint



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm about to sell my Golf V5 but I would firstly like to try and reduce the rubbish look of the roof and pillar, at some point in its history it looks like its been cleaned using a scouring pad and now looks awful, I know it's probably a respray job but is there a product that would greatly improve the look of the paint to make it a little more saleable? 
Thanks for looking
Steve


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Just needs a polish I think. Looks more oxidation than anything else. That'd be my first point of call anyway - something like M105 should sort that out.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What polishes do you currently have


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Clancy said:


> What polishes do you currently have


Pretty much nothing at the moment, I still have my polisher (which will need new pads) but other than that I'll be pretty much starting again


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Definitely worth polishing, it'll obviously be cheaper than paint and is a good opportunity for practice (seeing as you're selling anyway).


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

jon-v8 said:


> Definitely worth polishing, it'll obviously be cheaper than paint and is a good opportunity for practice (seeing as you're selling anyway).


Yes it's definitely a good one to practise on, any recommendations on pad and compound combinations are welcomed :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

That should buff off - Hex Orange and Black Pads - Autosmart Evo3 with the Orange Pad and finish off with Evo1 on a Black Pad.


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

dreamtheater said:


> That should buff off - Hex Orange and Black Pads - Autosmart Evo3 with the Orange Pad and finish off with Evo1 on a Black Pad.


 Ok thank you, I will have a look at getting some ordered


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Try schol s3 on a blue lake country pad will do the job, then finish off s40 great combo on black paint.


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Try schol s3 on a blue lake country pad will do the job, then finish off s40 great combo on black paint.


Thank you


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

I will look to get some bits ordered today and post up my progress


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

any progress yet?


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Trip tdi said:


> Try schol s3 on a blue lake country pad will do the job, then finish off s40 great combo on black paint.


+1
Scholl s3 should do the job.
But i would use a blue scholl spider pad and a yellow scholl to finish.


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not yet, I've just got my polisher back from my parents so will look to make a start over the weekend. I am just uploading pics of another project that I'm about to embark on so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had chance this afternoon to have a quick go with some recently acquired detailing products and on the first pass, things are looking promising. I've added a few pics of the oxidisation before and after, the paint is very flat underneath what I have removed but a vast improvement so far. I used a Yellow hex Flexipad and Meguiars 105 ultra cut compound









After 1 pass


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Speaking as a complete machine polishing noob, that looks like compounding haze that should polish up nicely :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Speaking as a complete machine polishing noob, that looks like compounding haze that should polish up nicely :thumb:


No, what you see is a respray been carried out at sometime:doublesho
Yes just needs a polish now, just some 205 on a black or white pad should do that:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks fine to me, m205 should sort that out once you've got the oxidation off the whole car


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

chongo said:


> No, what you see is a respray been carried out at sometime:doublesho
> Yes just needs a polish now, just some 205 on a black or white pad should do that:thumb:


I must admit I thought it looks like a really bad respray underneath the oxidisation on the rear quarter panel, It's like really bad orange peel with no depth or shine. I may try to wet sand an area and see how I get on


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

StevieClean10 said:


> I must admit I thought it looks like a really bad respray underneath the oxidisation on the rear quarter panel, It's like really bad orange peel with no depth or shine. I may try to wet sand an area and see how I get on


Be careful with the Wet & Dry mate on that as it may go through to filler if its been a poor repair in the past.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

StevieClean10 said:


> I must admit I thought it looks like a really bad respray underneath the oxidisation on the rear quarter panel, It's like really bad orange peel with no depth or shine. I may try to wet sand an area and see how I get on


Yes the peel is bad because it has been respray:thumb:, wet sanding that will take you some time to do, but it will make a difference :thumb: just make sure you have enough clear coat.


----------



## StevieClean10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Had another chance to have a go on the Golf this afternoon, a few passes on half of the roof and It's starting to take shape, I'm still thinking that I may have to wetsand some areas as progress is too slow trying to cut back the paint with a polisher?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

H.......i Don't know if it'll help but it might be worth removing the rubber door seal(the bit between the roof edge and inside door) so you can polish right up to the roof edge. I usually remove them anyway to get all the grime and moss from the gutter. If i remember rightly they only clip in and go down the side of the windscreen behind the wings.


----------

